
Ask HN:For Open Source Contributors - odeds
Hi, i will appreciate your help, i am currently working on a project management tool, and i want to assess if there is a need for a dedicated solution for open source projects. Thanks! :)
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;docs.google.com&#x2F;forms&#x2F;d&#x2F;e&#x2F;1FAIpQLSf2uTzbL2S-xyu54O21lFpf5X3aZIz2xaxFIXSrjfONFoQcZQ&#x2F;viewform?usp=sf_link
======
garmaine
Revise your title and resubmit as a ASK HN.

